# Boathouse Bunnies



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Folks,

As some of you may recall, we had our first _Rabbits Only_ forummembers gathering this year. Since it was such a big hit, andbecause many of you have expressed an interest in having another, I'mdoing it again. I realize it's very early to start thinkingabout your plans in 2005, but that's precisely why I am announcing itnow - because we'd like to get on your schedule. 

Next year's Boathouse Bunny party will be held at a Boathouse on LakeWononscopomuc on *July 9, 2005. *Bunnies are, of course,welcome as areall members of your family.If you are coming from far away and need a place to spend the night, Ican arrange to have you and yours stay in a dormitory roomatthe private school that the party will be heldatfor $25 per person per night.

Just thought I'd toss the idea out there.







-Carolyn


----------



## Emmits_mom (Sep 15, 2004)

I wish we could attend, but we will be busy thatday....it is our wedding day! We'll be saying our vows as you guys goromping on the lake! What a funny coincidence! 

-Carrie


----------



## u8myhouse (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, that's the day before my birthday. Seems to be a time of celebration! (Congratulations on your wedding!) 



Just a question though, is Lake Wononscopomuc in Connecticut?

~Christine~


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 15, 2004)

*Emmits_mom wrote:*


> I wish we could attend, but we will be busy that day....itis our wedding day! We'll be saying our vows as you guys go romping onthe lake! What a funny coincidence!
> 
> -Carrie




Awwwwww Emmit have a nice wedding day!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 15, 2004)

Yup, it's in Connecticut (we went through CT last July!)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2004)

Carrie: You'll be a gorgeousBride.



* * * * * * * *

u8myhouse: Yes, it is. It's in the northwest corner of Connecticut



-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 15, 2004)

ooo =) I just may have to drag the fiance up tojoin in the festivities. Guin always loves a romp outside...as long as there is plenty of food. =) exciting!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 15, 2004)

If my Visa goes through by then and I'm allowedto leave the country, I'm so there!  I just love get togethers likethis and meeting everyone face to face. I'm a member of a different,non-bunny related message board and have been to two functions withthat one. In fact, that's where I met my husband! 

And yay for getting married, Carrie. It'll be one of the best moments of your life.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 15, 2004)

I wish I could come. Seeing littleFauna or Tucker Bucker in person would be great. Unfortunately, I'm waytoo far away and we'll be engulfed in finishing up building our houseand selling this one.

I hope you all have fun!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 15, 2004)

haha id love to go! but my dad might not be themost enthusastic person about it. we'll see though lol. if he agreesbut doesnt wanna take a few days off to go (and if im not in france), imight be able to convince my neighbor to take me.


----------



## bluebird (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry its too far away for me to attend everybody have fun.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

*

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001*


*Emmit's Mom:*I know your day and you will bebreathtaking. We will certainly be thinking of you.I hope you're enjoyingthe planning ofit.






*u8myhouse:* I love your avatar! Would hopeyou seriously consider coming to the party.We would behonored to help celebrate yourbirthday.



*Loz &amp; Ebony, Bluebird, dreamgal042 andMyBunnyBoys:* HowI wish you could attend, butbelieve me, I understand. Know that if thingschangeor you change your mind, you're invitation remains open. Irealize that the distance isn't feasiblein somecases. (Then again, if Laura doesn'tattend, I won't have to worry about Fauna gettingbunnynapped.

) 

*m.e.: *I've always gotten a kick out of yourusername. It would be _great_ if you could keep it inmind and just so happen to swing by CT next July. I do hopeit'spossible.



*bunsforlife:* If your fiance isn't interested inattending, you could always bring a friend or other familymember. I'd hope that we could meet him and vice versabecause I'm sure he's curious as to who these 'bunny people' are andwhat they'relike.



*Stephanie:* The mere fact that it's a possibility or aconsideration by you to attend is most exciting! Will hopethat it can happen. So glad that you're not completely rulingit out. Would love to meetyou.







-Carolyn


----------



## u8myhouse (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks, for liking my avatar , and I plan tocome, and I'm going to try really hard to convince m.e. to come withme. There's no way I'm going all the way down there bymyself, I'd end up in Canada somehow...



~Christine~


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 16, 2004)

Woo! Woo! It will go noted on ourcalendar this year, to be penned in on 2005's calendar when we put itup. I've seen the facility Carolyn is holding it at, and itis perfect for our,and our bunnies', purposes.

With people coming as far away as Georgia for this year's beach party,I am afraid that many of our Canadian friends cannot claim,"Too far!"

Hope to meet many of you and your families there in '05! Allour buns will be there, too. Hot stuff, Carolyn!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Buck's right about the location.??It doesn'tmatter if it rains or shines.? We have?a beautiful boathouse to enjoyand it's right on the water.? Full kitchen, bath, private beach area,porch,?and it's very quiet and peaceful.? Even a jetty for those thatwould like to fish.? (Speaking of a jetty, dajeti2, Apollo and herfamily are going to come up for it.)

Hope you can convince m.e., u8myhouse!? You're more than welcome tobring a family member or friend as you're uncomfortable about showingup alone.?? I certainly can understand where you're coming from.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 16, 2004)

If there is any way at all that I can be there, I will be!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> If there is any way at allthat I can be there, I will be!








-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I will definitely be there =D unlesssomething comes up that is unavoidable. And of course the tworeal owners of the house will be with me. Hopefully my fiancewill join me, but if not I am sure I can find one of my bunny loverfriends


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 16, 2004)

*u8myhouse wrote:*


> There's no way I'm going all the way down there bymyself, I'd end up in Canada somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> ~Christine~


Well, if you end up in Canada, you can stop by and pick me up! 

[align=center]************************************************[/align]
I want to go so bad! But that would be a _few days_drivefor me. I don't think I could ever convince my parents to drive,essentially, from the west coast to the east coast so I can visit somebunny pals.

I think we need to have a west coast party for ourselves in Canada! lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> I think we need to have a west coast party for ourselves in Canada! lol.




Great Idea!





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 16, 2004)

lol, maybe a good idea, but that's all it is! Ican't do anything to acy upon it, after all, I am only a teen! I reallywish I could plan something but unfortunately I can't. Ohwell, I can always pretend I'm at the boat house with ya'll!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2004)

You never know, Laura. We have a lot ofCanadian members and it would be great if they were able to gathertogether for a celebration. It's certainly not animpossiblity. Why don't you try putting the word out thereand see if you get any hits on it? What have you got to lose?

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Sep 16, 2004)

Why am I just finding out about this NOW? lol

I'd love to go! I have NO idea were Connecticut is...but...I can figureit out. lol. It all depends on where I am. I could still be in Canadathen, or I might already be living in California. 

I think if I'm living in Cali then, you should all come to see me and we'll have a hot beach party lol.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 16, 2004)

Emmits_mom I wana see wedding photos!!!!!!

xXxXxX

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!! I shall be there in spirit!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 16, 2004)

We've always wanted to go to Conn. I've alwayswanted to meet my bunny friends. Maybe we can swing it. I'dreally love to go.

I'll be married by then too! My wedding date is April 16th. Maybe I canhave something slipped into the vowes about a rabbit road trip toconnecticut...


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow quite a few weddings in the works!

Mine isnt until May 2006 tho  So I still have plenty of time.

My mum didnt care for the idea of tying the rings to Guin's back andcoaxing her down the aisle. She thinks my nephew would be amuch better ring bearer


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 17, 2004)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> My mum didnt care for the idea of tying the rings to Guin'sback and coaxing her down the aisle. She thinks my nephewwould be a much better ring bearer






I'm ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING!!!! I'm LITERALLY on thefloor!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

A wedding I was a bridesmaid in had their dog dressed up in a tuxedo.

Very Sharp!


-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 17, 2004)

Guin was very disappointed. 

But she'll get over it. She can be my flower bunny and nibble on the flower arrangements. 

I think she thinks she gets to go on the honeymoon too. Poorthing. She HATES it when I go on vacation... and by hatesit... she trashes her cage. Luckily that is still a long wayoff =)


----------



## Trix (my mini rex) (Sep 17, 2004)

Carolyn, would love to come what a fun idea! If I can get work off I'm there

-Lydia


----------



## m.e. (Sep 17, 2004)

Alright, alright, well.....

I'll see what I can do. No promises yet, only because we might be onvacation. But Christine, if I can somehow convince my family that your19th birthday is even more significant than your 18th, then maybe wecan pull something off


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

m.e. wrote:


> Alright, alright, well.....
> 
> I'll see what I can do. No promises yet, only because we might be onvacation. But Christine, if I can somehow convince my family that your19th birthday is even more significant than your 18th, then maybe wecan pull something off




hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

* * * * * * * *

Hi Lydia,

We'd love to have you!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Sep 17, 2004)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Guin was very disappointed.
> 
> But she'll get over it. She can be my flower bunny and nibble on the flower arrangements.
> 
> I think she thinks she gets to go on the honeymoon too. Poorthing. She HATES it when I go on vacation... and by hatesit... she trashes her cage. Luckily that is still a long wayoff =)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Sarah wrote:


> We've always wanted to go to Conn. I've always wanted to meet mybunny friends. Maybe we can swing it.? I'd really love to go.
> 
> I'll be married by then too! My wedding date is April 16th. Maybe I canhave something slipped into the vowes about a rabbit road trip toconnecticut...



You'd be our only newlyweds there! Please bring pictures. God, you are going to be beautiful, Sarah. 

That's an easy anniversary to remember: the day after taxes are due. Smart Girl.  

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 17, 2004)

Unfortunately my income and 2 kids just doesn'tafford trips across the country. You can ask my in-laws. Wehaven't visited them at all since I've been married. I also married oneof those"go no-where" men. He just doesn't like totravel...at all. sigh... Take lots of pictures, guys!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Chin Up, Elf_Mommy,

In our travels, we might call you one day and ask to take you to lunch.

:dude:

Don't say I didn't warn you!

-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah (Sep 18, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *

You'd be our only newlyweds there! Please bring pictures. God, you are going to be beautiful, Sarah. 

That's an easy anniversary to remember: the day after taxes are due. Smart Girl.  

-Carolyn

Thanks Carolyn. We'll definately bring pictures.

As much as Pauly and Mella would like to be in the wedding (they'rehappy their parents are getting married) I had to say no. Too much of arisk of bunny poop down the aisle and nibble holes in my gown. I wasthinking of making two rabbits out of clay for the caketopper. They'retoo important to be left out completely.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds like a lovely tribute, Sarah.

I wouldn't bring Tucks and Fauna with me either, but you have come up with a fabulous idea of how to represent them.



Sooo hope you can make it. Don't forget to remember, bunnies are welcome to this party.

-Carolyn


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 19, 2004)

so far it looks like, if the dates stay the same, the france trip will override the get together. June 30 to Aug 5 (wow)


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2004)

I hope it works out that you can go to France, dreamgal. What a great experience! 

There will be other times for bunny get-togethers, not to worry. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 19, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Chin Up, Elf_Mommy,
> 
> In our travels, we might call you one day and ask to take you to lunch.
> 
> ...



That goes ditto for us, too, ElfMommy. We are kind of in linefor inheriting a part of a house in Sarasota,FL, as yet sightunseen. We were planning to take a look at it sometime in thewinter.Is Jacksonville much off the beaten track toSarasota? Even at that, we've been known to travel miles justto experience a good restaurant in a new area to us.

Buck


----------



## sevenhappybunnies (Sep 19, 2004)

hi carolyn,count me in this year I'll be there and I'll bring dustin(his picture is posted) Cant wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2004)

*sevenhappybunnies wrote:*


> hi carolyn,count me in this year I'll be there and I'llbring dustin(his picture is posted) Cant wait to meet everyone.




Excellent, sevenhappybunnies!!! Will love to meet you!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 1, 2004)

BUMPING IN A TIME OF NEED! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2004)

What a sweetheart you are, Raspberry. 

It does help to think about happier times together and it'd be wonderful if we could get people together. 

I feel closer to this group than I do some members of my own family.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, I so hope I can come! Between a trip to NewYork, my parents 25 wedding anniversary (and possible family trip), anda trip to India, it'll be hard squeezing it in :shock:, but I'mdefinately going to try. My parents think I'm crazy....


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, India! Now there is a country I've always wanted to visit. 

I know I said I would be going to this get together, but now I'm not sosure I can make it. Between not having a Visa (making me unable toleave Canada until I do), and a lack of money for trips, I am prettysure we won't be able to go. 

But, who knows between then and now, right? I also know that crossingthe border with bunnies is ok, so I'm not worried about that. Let'sjust keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## JimD (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd love to be able to make it. It's a definatepossibility. I'm just trying to figure out how big of a bus I'm gonnaneed to get us and the buns there. I'm picturing a big white bus...withbig floppy ears and a big fluffy tail. Maybe 2 of 'em!!

JimD


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...I'mjust trying to figure out how big of a bus I'm gonna need to get us andthe buns there. I'm picturing a big white bus...with big floppy earsand a big fluffy tail. Maybe 2 of 'em!!
> 
> JimD


Hey, Jim, welcome to the Forum. I'm a "white van man,"primarily to carry loads such as our bunnies when on protractedvacations, so one doesn't necessarily need a bus. Once tookall of our four, at that time, buns on a six week vacation toChattanooga, TN. We all enjoyed it.

Lord willing, we'll be at the Boathouse Party with all six of our buns!Built a two tiered "condo" cage from two large dog crates that'll fitin our van and will hold four rabbits comfortably. Other twowill go in two ea normally sized cages.

It is a silly thing in life, going to a Bunny Boathouse Party, but asTom Cruise once said in _Risky Business_, "Once in a while you'vegot to say, 'What the f...!"' Sometimes those little sillylifetime experiences prove to be vignettes you will remember for therest of your life. I treasure the experiences andpeoplewe met at the first Bunny Beach Party last year andothers I have met through Rabbits Only online and look forward tomeeting so many others who have become dear to me here on this boardover time.

Not too far from Fairlawn, trust me! We can make it from theJersey Shore in 3-3 1/2 hours and I poke along. You could doit in two, I'm sure!

Buck


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> It is a silly thing in life, going to a Bunny BoathouseParty, but as Tom Cruise once said in _Risky Business_, "Once in awhile you've got to say, 'What the f...!"' Sometimes thoselittle silly lifetime experiences prove to be vignettes you willremember for the rest of your life. I treasure theexperiences and peoplewe met at the first Bunny Beach Partylast year and others I have met through Rabbits Only online and lookforward to meeting so many others who have become dear to me here onthis board over time.
> 
> Not too far from Fairlawn, trust me! We can make in from theJersey Shore in 3-3 1/2 hours and I poke along. You could doit in two, I'm sure!
> 
> Buck


BUCK! honestly I'm shocked at you, such a quote LOL

hopefully our house plansa work out this winter and maybe Ican consider being there. Don't think i'll have any idea about thattill prob April. But there are people for sure I'd love to see. But Ithink I would consider bringing my scrap book, because can't pick justone bun, and not sure if would be fair to drive a lil Brice that far,he really has not traveled since his tilt..... must go to work I shallbe late but had to read this post


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like fun! I would love to come but I'll have to see how things play out right now. 

I take my son to Alabama every summer for Space Camp and my daughterand I just hang out there for 9 days. Hubby works long hoursduring the nice weather so we don't have a lot going on. 

I wonder how Bo would do on a long trip like that?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 1, 2004)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Buck Jones wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It is asilly thing in life, going to a Bunny Boathouse Party, but as TomCruise once said in _Risky Business_, "Once in a while you've gotto say, 'What the f...!"'
> ...


ME TOO! :shock: Who'd a thunk Buck couldhave quoted Tom Cruise!!!!!Charlton Heston maybe,but Tom Cruise???

Raspberry


----------



## dreamgal042 (Dec 1, 2004)

(un)fortunately, I got accepted to france *squealof excitement* so ivory and i wont be able to come. but i'll bethinking of you as i tour Saint-Malo!


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, well that flic came along at an importanttimein our family life and the quote fits some reallife experiences we've had. Wouldn't trade thosememoriesfor all the tea in China!

Ya gotta do it...at least a couple of times in your lifetime, or else you'll never know what could've been.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Sounds like fun! I would love to come but...I wonder how Bowould do on a long trip like that?


Now, you'll never know, unless........?

Our buns have travelled 1,000 miles several times, stayed in a lakesideefficiency for six weeks and my son's basement in Nashville fortwo. Everybun seemed to do just fine.

Buck


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 1, 2004)

*dreamgal042 wrote: *


> (un)fortunately, I got accepted to france *squeal of excitement*....




I think Tom Cruise would approve of that one, too! LOL

Buck


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Yeah, well that flic came along at an importanttimein our family llife and the quote fits somereal life experiences we've had. Wouldn't trade thosememoriesfor all the tea in China!
> 
> Ya gotta do it...at least a couple of times in your lifetime, or else you'll never know what could've been.
> 
> Buck


what could have been, should have been, ought to be and was...........


----------



## NightPoet00 (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow this sounds like fun! If I don't have a class that day, I'll be there! 

And maybe I'll be there even if I do have a class hehehehe....

Christine, if you can't find a ride you're welcome to come with me if you can get down to Boston.


----------



## Lucy/Thumper (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds great. Can't wait to meet eveyone inperson. How does everyone get there and how far isit from Norht Carolina??


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sounds likefun! I would love to come but...I wonder how Bo would do on a long triplike that?
> ...


Interesting! I know my kids would love visiting witheveryone, too! Might have to get some 4H stuff done early sowe can make a road trip! My son has wanted to visit CT sincehe did a report on it 4 years ago! hm..... Now to convince my hubbythat the kids and I need a vacation in July as well..... LOL!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 2, 2004)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Buck Jones wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...


A few of my buns have made regular trips with me to visit myfamily 300 miles one way stay for the weekend and drive home... it usedto be if i had a new bun in the house and was going for a visit the newbun always came long so as not to be left with the bunny sitter shouldanything weird happen with the new bun. They have all pretty muchseemed to enjoy it. One bun I have who freaked out on a short carride(15 min car ride) hasn't ever been for one since. 

Some of my buns also moved with me out of state several yearsago. And lacking enough pet taxies Jesse rode upfront with us, he was aperfect boy the whole way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 2, 2004)

Bo purrs on the way to and from the vet.... healso flops out in his crate and sleeps.... I guess he likes thevan. LOL! Maybe he would do ok.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks likeme and my crew will miss outagain

!We will have our new arrival too. Just make sure you get lots ofpictures, enjoy yourselves and think of your friends in Manchester,UK

Vickie


----------



## Cher (Dec 3, 2004)

BUCK! If you traded anything for all the tea inChina, my gracious sir! You would be right up there with Bill Gates inmonetary rewards.........

teasing of course, I would never trade memories for financial gain~twas just a funny quote  

Hmm July, geeeeeeeeeeeeez I will be Taiwan bound way long before that Ido believe-but one NEVER knows. Not making any promises to eithercountry at this time  (U.S. or Taiwan) but it would be anabsolute HOOT, and I do believe my girls would be more than happy tomake such a short trip.

Cher


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 4, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> BUCK!If you traded anything for all the tea in China, my gracious sir! Youwould be right up there with Bill Gates in monetary rewards.........


I was wondering if you would catch that comment, and you did! Got a feeling little ever slips by you.

Buck


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I will definitly put the date down in my Calendarand do my best! The idea of being able to fly anywhere and especiallywhere there are bunnies to kidnap is very tempting making a quick getaway in a plane!

Marie


----------

